# Becoming a Medic?



## RorerQuaalude (23 Nov 2004)

I was just wondering if an aspiring Res. Inf. OCdt. could ever become a medic to some capacity (following all the required training). Is the Medic trade restricted to only NCM's?


----------



## X Royal (23 Nov 2004)

Although I'm a little dated I believe by the fact the "medic trade" by virtue of being called a trade is restricted to Ncm's. May be possible to be CFR after many years but for a Ocdt. not likely. If you have spare time (?) St. John Ambulance may be an option to also serve your community & learn and use valuable first aid skills.

Pro Patria


----------



## zerhash (23 Nov 2004)

doctors and dentists along with phsyciatrists i believe are officers

NCMs you have medics and medic assistants


----------



## starlight_745 (24 Nov 2004)

Medic is a different MOC so you would need to remuster.  Officer trades in the medical branch include MO/NO/Physiotherapist/Pharmacy/HCA/Social Work (those are the major ones there might be a couple more).  You best bet might be to take a civilian EMR course if you want to learn some stuff.  Or you could try and get the new TCCC course running (once its finalized) in your unit and try and gets several pers trained up.


----------



## zerhash (24 Nov 2004)

ya you need some civie qualifications for med as i last recall
not for MA though


----------



## Bograt (24 Nov 2004)

Sorry for the silly question, but are medics armed?


----------



## zerhash (24 Nov 2004)

the only stupid question is the question not asked bud  ;D

medics being armed differs in the situation. However they may be armed in order to defend themselves or their patient, but not to attack. This being said, i believe it is the geneva convention, that says you cant engage medics wearing the crimson cross.

 :threat: ive always sported the idea of sending a company of medics to over run the enemy  :threat:


----------



## Armymedic (24 Nov 2004)

Zerhash, 
how about you keep concentrating on clearing minefields and building bridges, and let the SME's handle the questions, if you please. Not that your answers are wrong, per se, but inaccurate.



			
				RorerQuaalude said:
			
		

> I was just wondering if an aspiring Res. Inf. OCdt. could ever become a medic to some capacity (following all the required training). Is the Medic trade restricted to only NCM's?



Short answer is no you can't, due to the fact as an inf officer, you'll have too much other stuff to think about. Let the medic do thier job.  And Medical Techs / Assistants (which are the same thing) are a ncm trade only. 



			
				Bograt said:
			
		

> Sorry for the silly question, but are medics armed?



Again not silly. Short answer again is yes. Every CF mbr has the right of self defence, and obligation to respond to a threat to another mbr of the CF. Hence medical pers are all armed and will definately shoot back(atleast I will, with every personal weapon I carry). It is against the principles of the Geneva conventions to use medical pers for security, man offensive weapons (such as machine guns) or to use them to transport ammunition and soldiers


----------



## medicineman (7 Dec 2004)

Zerhash - no such MOC as medic.  The proper title now is Medical Technician for Reg Force and Reserves are still Medical Assistants.  They don't need civvie training to become one, but do receive it as MOC training.  BTW - psychiatrists  are specialist physicians (read MD and MO).

For Quaalude - if you want to be a Med A, you have to leave the lofty officer ranks and become an NCM.  And yes we are armed - if possible to the teeth.  I had a pistol and C7 when I was in Haiti.

MM


----------



## DanielleAnne (3 Apr 2005)

I am an aspiring medic too, but I don't think there is anything wrong with being a NCM, I think that the NCMs are the backbone of the military, but that is just mho


----------



## HCA (4 Apr 2005)

medicineman said:
			
		

> The proper title now is Medical Technician for Reg Force and Reserves are still Medical Assistants.
> 
> MM



This has changed.  Reserves are now Medical technicians as well. R737 I believe.


----------



## -TuD- (26 Apr 2006)

Hello my name is Mike Tudball and I'm from Nova Scotia Canada and i was wondering about the requirements for becoming a field medic because I'm in grade 12 and need to no what i need to become one so i ask if someone can give my some pointers or tips thanks for reading and hope to hear back from you soon god bless


----------



## Donut (26 Apr 2006)

Welcome to the board.

You can start by reading many of the fine threads right here in this area of the boards...

Here are some other things to read, too:

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446

Army.ca Conduct Guidelines: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

FAQs - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/41136.0.html

Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html

(Flagrantly stolen from Michael O'Leary's posts)

DF


----------



## -TuD- (27 Apr 2006)

no like i mean what find of classes should i have to become a Field Medic cause if i go to the army and go to school whats should i need to become a medic?


----------



## The_Falcon (27 Apr 2006)

-TuD- said:
			
		

> no like i mean what find of classes should i have to become a Field Medic cause if i go to the army and go to school whats should i need to become a medic?



Read the posts above, particularly the ones concerning proper grammar, and the Recruiting FAQ.


----------



## George Wallace (27 Apr 2006)

After reading that, I am of the opinion that if you ever became a Medic and came near me, I would shoot you and put you out of your misery, before you had the chance to give me the wrong medication or medical care.  I would kill you first, because with your lack of education, spelling, and grammar you would either read my chart wrong or write the wrong things on it.  My survival would rely on ensuring yours did not.


----------



## The_Falcon (27 Apr 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> After reading that, I am of the opinion that if you ever became a Medic and came near me, I would shoot you and put you out of your misery, before you had the chance to give me the wrong medication or medical care.  I would kill you first, because with your lack of education, spelling, and grammar you would either read my chart wrong or write the wrong things on it.  My survival would rely on ensuring yours did not.




 :rofl:  Funniest thing I have heard today!!!


----------



## medicineman (27 Apr 2006)

-TuD- said:
			
		

> no like i mean what find of classes should i have to become a Field Medic cause if i go to the army and go to school whats should i need to become a medic?



George, ever so eloquent your reply.  Now as for the youngster here who makes my dyslexic 10 year old look like a grammar and spelling bee champ, if you really want to become a medic, I'd first redo high school English +/-  whatever your first language is, find out what it is we do for a living and then tailor your edcuation to meet those requirements.  Having said that, I have my doubts that, unless you study really hard, you will  get by the CFAT anyway.  If you did, and somehow made it through trades training, you'd be in for a rude shock if you ended up working for me or some of my collegues - especially since I demand a memorandum from all my troops if they want something from me.  I'm not afraid to send it back to be redone however many times it takes either (I love red ink).

Oh, a medic is a medic is a medic - they all get the same training and then get sent wherever at the whims of the career manager.

Cheers.

MM


----------



## -TuD- (28 Apr 2006)

do i need Bio or camistry to be a medic?


----------



## old medic (28 Apr 2006)

Yes. 

I urge you to both use the spell checker, and use the search feature before posting.


----------



## Sheerin (5 May 2006)

> do i need Bio or camistry to be a medic?



Dear god.  I'm sorry, but spell checkers have gone too far!  Kids need to learn how to spell and the best way to do that is to force them to write things by hand.  Once they've mastered spelling then, they can move on to typing...

If you want to become a medic (be it in the forces or with an EMS) I suggest you find a dictionary (a tangible one, not a cyber one) and look up the correct spelling for 'camisty'...


----------



## Fareast (6 May 2006)

I have notice that many people who join the medics have some connection to related work in healthcare. My old buddy was a nurse when he went to the Reg. as a medic. I encounter quite a few paramedics, nurses and medical lab. technologists as medics during my time in the reserve. I'm currently working as a pharmacy technician in my ordinary life.


----------



## Armymedic (6 May 2006)

Fareast said:
			
		

> I have notice that many people who join the medics have some connection to related work in healthcare.



People tend to want to work and enjoy working in fields where they have an interest, nothing complicated about that.


----------

